# Carb ID



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Alright all I have finished the transmission and first want to identify my carburetor before I go on to the oil pan. I purchased this carburetor 8 years ago as a refurbished model from a reputable company called WELCOME TO ALLSTATE CARBURETOR & FUEL INJECTION and it sat for 5 of those years and has been in use for 4 with maybe 2000 miles total since I've owned it. It just recently started giving me some problems but we identified it as too small of a jet or an accelerator pump. The numbers on it are but am clueless as to what size it is or model. 

GR 4585 B or it's 6r 4585 B (says that's for a ford)

P74

3210(number above it is scratched out and this is under it in perfect letters like it was from plant that way)


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's a close up of the number


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Found something similar on ebay but none say what size it is or if it's a double pumper etc


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

It's a double pumper, hence, the fuel bowl on each end of the carb...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

But it's vacuum secondaries, not the most desirable.


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't think my circa 1970 edelbrock intake is either but for now I gotta work with it.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

68greengoat said:


> It's a double pumper, hence, the fuel bowl on each end of the carb...


Not a "double pumper" 'cause there is only one accelerator pump. Looks like a 
780 cfm vac sec with an electric choke. It is dual feed though, and yours appears to have a secondary metering block which is what makes it a 780 and not a 750.

In good working condition these are _*very*_ good carbs. Yours appears to have a nice linkage return spring setup and the electric choke is nice if you dd in colder weather. Holleys are very tunable and easily rebuilt. I would recommend a good book on Holley rebuilding and get a "trick kit" for your list # (the "list #" is stamped into the choke tower and I'm guessing this is a 3310) and you'll have a great carb. Check the condition of the throttle shaft bushings also. :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

ALKYGTO said:


> Not a "double pumper" 'cause there is only one accelerator pump. Looks like a
> 780 cfm vac sec with an electric choke. It is dual feed though, and yours appears to have a secondary metering block which is what makes it a 780 and not a 750.


Technicalities. I think it was a trick question....:lol: Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree completely with ALKYGTO it is a 780cfm Holley I have had many over the years. It is a really good carb.


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks guys I am looking at the "trick kits" that ally told me about but am unsure of which to grab as they're all different and I don't have an exact model number. I think I'll just look up what model is a 780 and try it out.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Look at the choke tower. It should have a number stamped on it, like 3310. This is the "List #" that you purchase the kit for. :cheers


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

It does but it's not showing as it's 3210 which is showing as non existent on Holley's website. I think I'll have to call them on the one.


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

Can you post a close up of the list number? That is a 3310, you will need a holley number 37-933 trick kit also get a new vac. diaphragm number 135-4 and a spring kit 20-13. you already have a quick change spring housing for the vac diaphragm.


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is a good pic of the number. You can see the one above it is scratched out and it ended with a 3.


----------

